# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  Looking for more information on mtDNA hg T2d1

## Sylvari

Looking for help finding out more about Haplogroup T2d1. My mother's grandparents are all from Poland but all the tests I have done say my mtDNA hg is T2d1 or T2d1b. However there is nothing about this subclade that I can fin. Any help on where to look next would be appreciated.

----------

